# Hood Open Warning, Alarm Going off Intermittently - 2014 Cruze



## allycat88 (Jul 17, 2014)

This problem started only 2 days ago, but it's driving me crazy. The hood open warning goes off while driving, when the hood is not open. This morning the alarm was going off intermittently -would go off for 5 seconds, stop, and then start again. I unlocked the car just to make it stop. I've got a service appointment at my local dealer set up for next week, but I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing similar problems?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would say your hood pin is defective or off its designated position.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

With the extended range of the key fobs these days I am always setting an alarm off (or opening the trunk) with the keys in my pocket.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> I would say your hood pin is defective or off its designated position.


Agreed


----------

